# Weecare Diaper Company



## Prajnamom (Jun 14, 2006)

*Weecare Diaper Company* is a family business located in Langley, BC, Canada (about an hour east of Vancouver). We offer carefully chosen products that we have used and love.

Our store stocks a large (and ever expanding) selection of cloth diapers including:

*Fuzzi Bunz
*bumGenius 4.0
*Flip Diapers
* Econobum
*Happy Heinys
*Baby Kangas
*Kissaluvs
*Bumboo Bamboo Fitted Diapers
*AMP Hemp Fitted Diapers
*Bummis Covers
*Thirsties Covers
*Wool Covers
*Prefolds

.....and much, much more.

To make shopping with with us an easy, stress free experience we offer an unbeatable return policy and free shipping in Canada on orders over $45.00 (low flat rate to the U.S.A.)

We also offer a rewards program. When you shop at Weecare you can earn reward points that are redeemable toward the purchase of almost everything in our store (some conditions and restrictions apply).

Please visit us at www.weecarediapercompany.com


----------



## Prajnamom (Jun 14, 2006)

bump


----------

